
Ask HN: What's a runtime? - aryamaan
Is it another process running which my program deals with or is it like a library which has some specific responsibilities? In that case, what are those responsibilities?<p>This wasn&#x27;t of much use https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;3900549&#x2F;what-is-runtime
======
panta
Not to be confused with the standard library, it's a piece of software
necessary to do the very initial setup operations to make your program run
(for example setup the stack, etc.). It's platform-, OS- and compiler-
dependent. It's usually included in the final executable by the linker.

~~~
PaulHoule
Not just initial setup, but also ongoing services.

For instance, a language like Java has the garbage collector, JIT, etc. as
part of the runtime.

